# Refrigerator entrance to haunt



## Nwstone (May 9, 2015)

I wanted to have an entrance like this for a haunted trail I am doing, but does anyone have any experience in hollowing out the back of a refrigerator? How would one go about doing this?


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't, however, most refrigerators (without the compressor and coolant filled tubing) are just an insulated box with a metal cowling. If there are screws holding the metal onto the back, I would start by trying to remove the metal from the back first. It might be stuck to the insulation, but you should be able to peel it off. Then remove the insulation. The plastic molded pieces on the inside of the fridge can be cut out with a saw or sawzall. Wear gloves, protective glasses and cover your arms with at least a sweatshirt while you do this. Safety first....


----------



## Nwstone (May 9, 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Get a reciprocating saw with a demolition blade to cut out the back. Make sure to have the coolant professional removed before you do such a thing as a lot of coolants are flammable and/or hazardous.

You'll have to do something to take care of the sharp edges left behind.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I couldn't help but think it would be easier and safer all round to just make something that looked like a fridge.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm thinking just use the door?? It's easy to remove one as we had to do that to get it into the kitchen. 

Then you would just have to build the rest of the entrance to suit. No cutting, no sharp edges, no chemicals etc. High gloss white would approximate the interior plastic of a fridge wall. 

FYI this is a great idea: I can see the door rack full of old crusty/moldy bottles of ketchup, fruit/veggies/meat etc. A weeks worth of recycle bin = free props!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Great idea? Those "props" would be a nightmare in the hands of TOTs and teenagers inside your haunt, not to mention the potential injuries from broken glass, rusting cans, etc.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Why a fridge? Why not a Coffin or a dungeon door or Creepy Tool shed door?

One other hazard to the use of a real fridge is that you would have to step up into it, might cause some people to trip. And of course you will need to secure it to the wall so it doesn't tip over. You can buy some cheap plastic sheets that are white from home improvement stores, they use it to line showers.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

"broken glass, rusting cans, etc."

Last I looked 99% of all the stuff in my fridge is plastic-I was assuming folks would have common sense and not use glass/metal. Lots of epoxy etc. could make this very sturdy on a door and could be very vandal proof. It's all about how you paint and finish the items. 

Depending on the door setup and how you manufactured your facade you could make this 6' tall without a step up. The bottom grate, door and freezer could be fabricated to be all one mono piece. The wall/frame etc. would have to be sturdy but it could be done. 

An industrial style walk in freezer/fridge would also be easy to pull off. 

This idea could have all kinds of "nasty" that is different than standard gore blood/guts. I'm thinking a shelf on the side of the path with various rotting/moldy items with appropriate scents etc. would be very off-putting. Just think about having to make your way through a large walk in fridge full of rotting/slimy/maggot encrusted fake food and a sour milk smell. 

You could have a character at the exit dressed as the "Milkman" holding up what appears to be a gallon of curdled milk under everyone's nose. I'm practically gagging while writing this.


----------

